# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Απορίες για την κλωσσομηχανή.

## ktistis

Παιδιά εδω και μερικές μέρες διαβάζω συνέχεια και δεν ξέρω τι να πιστέψω.Είμαι έτοιμος να βάλω αυγά ορτυκιού στη κλοσσομηχανή αλλά δεν ΄ξερω ποσες φορές την ημέρα πρέπει να γυρίζω τα αυγά\?Οτι άλλο μπορεί να με βοηθήσει στην προσπάθεια μου αυτή ευπρόσδεχτο

----------


## DimitrisPas13

2 φορές την ημέρα....ανα 12 ώρες περίπου...

----------


## Efthimis98

Δύο με τρεις φορές την ημέρα!
Ο θείος μου τα γυρνούσε μία το πρωί μία το βράδυ και έβγαλε 16/30 κοτόπουλα την πρώτη φορά περίπου, και 30/30 στην δεύτερη ..... γεμίσαμε κοτόπουλα.
Έβαλε και χήνας αλλά από τα δεκαπέντε έσκασαν τα δύο και το ένα δυστυχώς πέθανε από τις πρώτες ώρες.... το άλλο ζει και μεταφέρθηκε στο μεγάλο κοπάδι.

Τώρα αύριο που θα πάω θα δω τι έγινε με την τωρινή " φουρνιά " , 25 περίπου αυγά κότας, και 5 γαλοπούλας... για να δούμε , θα βγουν γαλοπουλάκια!
Αυτή την φορά θα βγάλω και φωτό και θα σας τα συστήσω κιόλας!  :Happy:

----------


## DimitrisPas13

> Δύο με τρεις φορές την ημέρα!
> Ο θείος μου τα γυρνούσε μία το πρωί μία το βράδυ και έβγαλε 16/30 κοτόπουλα την πρώτη φορά περίπου, και 30/30 στην δεύτερη ..... γεμίσαμε κοτόπουλα.
> Έβαλε και χήνας αλλά από τα δεκαπέντε έσκασαν τα δύο και το ένα δυστυχώς πέθανε από τις πρώτες ώρες.... το άλλο ζει και μεταφέρθηκε στο μεγάλο κοπάδι.
> 
> Τώρα αύριο που θα πάω θα δω τι έγινε με την τωρινή " φουρνιά " , 25 περίπου αυγά κότας, και 5 γαλοπούλας... για να δούμε , θα βγουν γαλοπουλάκια!
> Αυτή την φορά θα βγάλω και φωτό και θα σας τα συστήσω κιόλας!



ευθύμη δεν κάνει πάνω από 2 φορές....γιατί ο κρόκος αλλάζει θέση και υπάρχει περίπτωση να σπασει ο μέσα στο συγό...μου έχει τύχει γι΄αυτό το λέω...!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Αποκλείεται....σίγουρα δεν έφταιγε το γύρισμα!
Άλλα άτομα προτείνουν περισσότερες φορές!

Δες εδώ!




> *ΓΥΡΙΣΜΑ ΤΩΝ  ΑΥΓΩΝ*
> 
>      Τα αυγά πρέπει να τα γυρίζουμε  όλη την διάρκεια της επώασης και καθόλου κατά την διάρκεια την εκκόλαψης. Αυτό  γιατί αν τα αυγά παραμένουν στο ίδιο σημείο τότε ο κρόκος που είναι βαρύς,  "πλακώνει" και σκοτώνει το έμβρυο. Επίσης βοηθά το έμβρυο να πάρει τη σωστή θέση  έχοντας το κεφάλι του στον αεροθάλαμο. Οι μεγάλες επαγγελματικές μηχανές έχουν  αυτόματο τρόπο γυρίσματος των αυγών. 
>      Αν τα  αυγά τα γυρνάμε με το χέρι πρέπει να τα γυρνάμε μονό (περιττό) αριθμό καθημερινά  γιατί αλλιώς κάθε βράδυ τα αυγά θα είναι από το ίδιο μέρος και το βράδυ είναι η  μεγαλύτερη περίοδος που τα αυγά παραμένουν ακίνητα. Πρέπει τα αυγά να τα γυρνάμε  τουλάχιστον 5 φορές την ημέρα. 
>      Μελέτες και  στατιστικές έδειξαν ότι η καλύτερη θέση για τα αυγά είναι να είναι τοποθετημένα  με το πίσω μέρος ανασηκωμένο με μια κλίση 45ο. Το γύρισμα γίνεται γυρνώντας το  αυγό 90ο προς την άλλη μεριά ώστε να έχει πάλι την κλίση 45ο.  
>      Το να γυρίζουμε τα αυγά ένα - ένα με το χέρι  δεν είναι λύση. Ένας τρόπος είναι ο κυλιόμενος πάτος. Τα αυγά τοποθετούνται  ανάμεσα σε κάθετα χωρίσματα ξαπλωτά. Καθώς τραβάμε τον πάτο το αυγό κοντράρει  στο κάθετο χώρισμα και έτσι περιστρέφεται. Εύκολη μέθοδος αλλά δεν είναι σωστά  τοποθετημένο το αυγό όπως αναφέραμε παραπάνω.  
>      Μια άλλη μέθοδος που έχω δει είναι τα αυγά να  τοποθετούνται μέσα σε θήκες που βρίσκονται επάνω σε ένα επίπεδο που ισορροπεί  στον μεσαίο τον άξονά του. Σηκώνουμε τη μια πλευρά του επιπέδου προς τα επάνω  δίνοντάς του κλίση 45ο ως προς το οριζόντιο επίπεδο. Στην επόμενη φάση  κατεβάζουμε την ίδια πλευρά κατά 90ο έτσι ώστε πάλι να έχει κλίση 45ο ως προς το  οριζόντιο επίπεδο.

----------


## DimitrisPas13

> Αποκλείεται....σίγουρα δεν έφταιγε το γύρισμα!
> Άλλα άτομα προτείνουν περισσότερες φορές!
> 
> Δες εδώ!


ευθύμη τόσα χρόνια ο πατέρας μου τα γυρίζει 2 φορές την ημέρα και πάντα έχει μεγάλα ποσοστά επιτυχίας....όταν πρωτοπήρε την κλωσσομηχανή,οι οδηγίες χρήσης έλεγαν από 3-4 φορές την ημέρα....2 φορές την εβαλε να δουλέψει....και τελικά υπήρχε μικρό ποσοστό επιτυχίας..τα τελευταία χρόνια που τα γυρίζει 2 φορές την ημέρα...συνήθως 2-3 αυγά δεν βγαίνουν...γιατί συνήθως δεν έχουν και σπόρο...

Φιλικά

----------


## xarhs

δεν εχω βαλει ποτε κλωσσομηχανη , αλλα απο τις κλωσσες μου που βγαζω αρκετα πουλακια τα γυρνανε συνεχεια.... αυτο που εχω καταλαβει παντως ειναι οτι τα αυγα πρεπει να  σχηματιζουν γωνια τετοια που να εχουν τη μυτη προς τα κατω . επισης πρεπει τα γυρησματα να ειναι τετοια που να μην εχει δυο συνεχομενα βραδια ο νεοσσος την ιδια θεση.

----------


## BlackMamba37

2 φορες την μερα πρεπει μικροι μου φιλοι,  δυο φορες. Τελος.

----------


## Efthimis98

> Τελος.


Δεν μπορουμε να αναφερουμε δηλαδη κατι... να υπαρξει συζητηση!? Πως θα βελτιωθουμε αν ΔΕΝ συζητησουμε;
Εγω ανεφερα και τις πηγες που το ειδα. Εσυ;

Απο προσωπικη εμπειρια; 
Δημητρη εγω συνεχιζω να πιστευω οτι δεν φταιει το γυρισμα. Υπαρχουν 1002 παραγοντες που να επιρεασαν τα αυγα.
Πχ. η υγρασια , αποτομη αλλαγη θερμοκτρασιας, μη γονιμοποιημενα αυγα.... ποιος ξερει;

Επειδη ειχαμε μια αποτυχια δεν μπορουμε να καταληξουμε στο γεγονος οτι ντε και καλα αυτο φταιει.

----------


## DimitrisPas13

> Παιδιά εδω και μερικές μέρες διαβάζω συνέχεια και δεν ξέρω τι να πιστέψω.Είμαι έτοιμος να βάλω αυγά ορτυκιού στη κλοσσομηχανή αλλά δεν ΄ξερω ποσες φορές την ημέρα πρέπει να γυρίζω τα αυγά\?Οτι άλλο μπορεί να με βοηθήσει στην προσπάθεια μου αυτή ευπρόσδεχτο


η κλωσσομηχανή δεν είχε οδηγίες χρήσης;;;

----------


## DimitrisPas13

> Τελος.





> Δεν μπορουμε να αναφερουμε δηλαδη κατι... να υπαρξει συζητηση!? Πως θα βελτιωθουμε αν ΔΕΝ συζητησουμε;
> Εγω ανεφερα και τις πηγες που το ειδα. Εσυ;
> 
> Απο προσωπικη εμπειρια; 
> Δημητρη εγω συνεχιζω να πιστευω οτι δεν φταιει το γυρισμα. Υπαρχουν 1002 παραγοντες που να επιρεασαν τα αυγα.
> Πχ. η υγρασια , αποτομη αλλαγη θερμοκτρασιας, μη γονιμοποιημενα αυγα.... ποιος ξερει;
> 
> Επειδη ειχαμε μια αποτυχια δεν μπορουμε να καταληξουμε στο γεγονος οτι ντε και καλα αυτο φταιει.


καλά λέει ο ευθύμης....γιατί τέλος;;;....καλό είναι να ακούσει τις εκδοχές πολλών παιδιών και να αποφασίσει μόνος του.....ευθύμη...πιστεύω ότι 2 φορές....τώρα ας κάνει ότι θέλει...αν δεν κάνει λάθος δεν θα μάθει...Χάρη άλλο κότα άλλο κλωσσομηχανή έχουν πολλές διαφορές...!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Αν μας έστελνε σε π.μ την μάρκα της κλοσομηχανής ίσως βρίσκαμε τις οδηγίες χρήσης!  :Happy:

----------


## DimitrisPas13

> Αν μας έστελνε σε π.μ την μάρκα της κλοσομηχανής ίσως βρίσκαμε τις οδηγίες χρήσης!


έτσι ευθύμη....στις οδηγίες χρήσης υπάρχει...

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Το να αναφερεις μαρκες προιοντων δημοσια δεν ειναι κατα των κανονων του φορουμ..

----------


## DimitrisPas13

> Το να αναφερεις μαρκες προιοντων δημοσια δεν ειναι κατα των κανονων του φορουμ..


νίκο δεν θα αναφερθεί κάποια μάρκα....μην φοβάσαι  :winky:   :winky:   :winky:  ....προσέχουμε

----------


## xarhs

δημητρη οι εταιριες και τα προιοντα τους επιτρεπεται να ανφερθουν...........  αυτο λεει ο νικος.

----------


## Efthimis98

> Το να αναφερεις μαρκες προιοντων δημοσια δεν ειναι κατα των κανονων του φορουμ..


Άρα δημόσια!  :winky:

----------


## DimitrisPas13

> δημητρη οι εταιριες και τα προιοντα τους επιτρεπεται να ανφερθουν...........  αυτο λεει ο νικος.


ωχ....συγγνώμη νίκο....λάθος μου....δεν διάβασα σωστά αυτό που έγραψες....συγγνώμη  :sad:   :sad:   :sad:   :sad:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Αυτο που ειπε ο Χαρης..

Δημητρη δεν πειραζει, σιγα!

----------

